# solectria e10 electric vehicle ev chevrolet s-10 pickup



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $24,000.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Friday Nov-21-2008 18:15:00 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $27,000.00
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

